# Yellowish Inkwell



## patagonian digger (Aug 23, 2021)

Recently I received these images. This inkwell is completely new to me and I can´t find any information about it. Any idea?


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 23, 2021)

patagonian digger said:


> Recently I received these images. This inkwell is completely new to me and I can´t find any information about it. Any idea?


It looks alot like the tea kettle ink bottles


----------



## Dogo (Aug 23, 2021)

If that is real, you have a treasure


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 23, 2021)

That's a beautiful ink, was it found in South America?  That may make identification tougher, I have no idea what sort of bottles South American glasshouses were putting out in the 19th century and I'm not sure they're very well researched, plus it could likely have been imported from Europe and that adds all sorts of other potential countries of origin.  It's a great ink regardless though, and even without a historical attribution will have significant value I'm sure.


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 24, 2021)

According to Joe Mathews book on tea kettle inks your ink was probably made in England. Dates between 1840 to 1860. Estimated value $400 to $700. Amber being the most common color so probably on the low side of that. But like anything collectible it could go higher or lower. Nice ink anyway.


----------



## patagonian digger (Aug 24, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> According to Joe Mathews book on tea kettle inks your ink was probably made in England. Dates between 1840 to 1860. Estimated value $400 to $700. Amber being the most common color so probably on the low side of that. But like anything collectible it could go higher or lower. Nice ink anyway.


It might has been made in England and date to those years and the value could start on those numbers.


----------



## patagonian digger (Aug 24, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a beautiful ink, was it found in South America?  That may make identification tougher, I have no idea what sort of bottles South American glasshouses were putting out in the 19th century and I'm not sure they're very well researched, plus it could likely have been imported from Europe and that adds all sorts of other potential countries of origin.  It's a great ink regardless though, and even without a historical attribution will have significant value I'm sure.


It was found in Paraguay, South America. By the 19th century glass houses were rare. In Argentina the first start in 1882 and it was the only one in the country untill late 19th century.  Before that all bottles were imported from Europe and
 from the States also.


----------



## patagonian digger (Aug 24, 2021)

Dogo said:


> If that is real, you have a treasure


Thank you. Its not mine but it´s a treasure to me too.


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 25, 2021)

Either English or Continental teakettle ink.   A very nice one.

Jim G


----------

